# New police/penal clearance certificate



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone
i got my 175 visa on 7th sep 09
due to the education system of my kids and other unavoidable circumstances i will make my first entry in first week of july 10.
(i must enter before 5th aug 10 to validate my visa)

first of all, will it be ok to enter by first week of july 2010, knowing that i have to make my first entry before 5th of aug 2010.

Second thing is , is it required for me to make a new police/penal clearance certificate for me and my wife which is valid on the date i enter into australia. I will be most probably staying in and around perth that is western australia.

Detailed information will be highly appreciated
thanks to all


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi naved1970,



naved1970 said:


> first of all, will it be ok to enter by first week of july 2010, knowing that i have to make my first entry before 5th of aug 2010.


Yes you have to be in Australia BEFORE the date entered on your visa - it doesn't matter how long before. 



naved1970 said:


> Second thing is , is it required for me to make a new police/penal clearance certificate for me and my wife which is valid on the date i enter into australia.


You may need a new police/penal certificate if / when you apply for citizenship to account for any time outside the country after your visa approval and before you moved to Australia (Australian Citizenship – Good character) but I don't think you will need one when you enter the country for the first time. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

many thanks for the reply kaz101,
that means when i move in first week of July and i prepare my police clearance it will cover up the time from visa award date till i enter in Australia(from 7th Sep 09 to first week of july 10).
ok, i will prepare one 
thanks again


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi naved1970, 

I wouldn't bother preparing a PCC for citizenship until you need to, but that's simply my opinion. You'll need to be in the country 4 years before you can apply for citizenship and the rules may have changed by then. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

No need to get new penal clearance before the first entry..


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> No need to get new penal clearance before the first entry..


dear rangola1,
thanks for the reply
but there is something, i am presently in Kuwait and when i move to Australia i will be leaving for good may never come back. you cannot have police clearance for the time u were staying in kuwait and u have already left the country or u r outside the country.Here even if u r on leave outside the country computers will show that u r out and police clearance cannot be issued.
keeping that in mind i was asking will better to prepare pcc before i leave Kuwait.

your comments will be appreciated
thanks in advance


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

It is not like that , even if u leave kuwait u can get PCC from any part of the world....

here from the DIAC document.
KUWAIT
Relevant document – ‘Criminal Status Certificate’
Apply Residents in person to Ministry of Interior
At General Department of Criminal Evidence
Kuwait
Non-residents to nearest Kuwait Embassy. A further option is to provide power of attorney to a relative or former employer’s Public Relations Officer to lodge an application on your behalf with the Kuwaiti
Ministry of Interior, General Department of
Criminal Evidence in Kuwait
Provide: Residents letter from Australian Embassy,
passport or identity card and one copy, 2 photos 4 x 6cm
Non-residents documentation required must be confirmed with local authorities



Still if u have some doubts, u can very well get the PCC now itself or while leaving the country....no harm in getting that and having with u...


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> It is not like that , even if u leave kuwait u can get PCC from any part of the world....
> 
> here from the DIAC document.
> KUWAIT
> ...


thanks rangola1 for your prompt reply
r u also going to australia soon
be in touch


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes. Im waiting for the VISA......daily opening the mail box..hoping to receive the PRE GRANT-LETTER.....everything completed from my side (PCC & medicals)....Don't know when I will get the grant letter......

Sure we will keep in touch.....send ur mail ID in PM


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Yes. Im waiting for the VISA......daily opening the mail box..hoping to receive the PRE GRANT-LETTER.....everything completed from my side (PCC & medicals)....Don't know when I will get the grant letter......
> 
> Sure we will keep in touch.....send ur mail ID in PM


hope for the best
i have passed that time
what is yr current location and which part of india u r from
i am from New Delhi
hoping to settle in Perth
will also be looking for creating some friend circle there
or to contact Indians around Perth
email id not allowed in pm
thanks


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi naved, 
im also plaining to apply to WA, ny idea how gud it is for IT ppl, and how much time it takes for its SS, fee, etc

thanks in advance..


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

im from bangalore..........not yet decided the location in Australia..


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I sent my mail ID in private message to you...


----------



## Nathaniel (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing the useful information.

Police clearance certificate will given by police only after verifying your back ground details. So you need to know when the clearance request from visa office will go to police.


----------

